# Honda HT 3813



## JaneHonda (May 25, 2019)

Battery is dead. Noticed 20 amp fuse is disconnected. Took a tiny little piece of wire and connected it to test it out and it started and ran for a little. But it started leaking gas so it would only keep running if I kept it on choke. Worth $?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you selling this thing, or are you trying to decide if it's worth repair for yourself?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Needs tires and the one front shot makes it look as though the front tires are not aligned properly. Otherwise, it could be worth fixing.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

These things have a "cult" following because of the liquid-cooled twin cylinder engine. Parts are still available, but they're pricey. I've seen these things go for better than $1,000 without the bagger system. To the right guy, that engine alone is worth $800


----------

